# EN: did you use to



## francis0077

What do you think about this sentence:

- Did you used to go....

I've always thought you had to say did you use but I came across this sentence in 2 different books. Is it correct or not?


----------



## Maître Capello

A mon avis c'est une erreur : cela devrait être _*did* you us*e* to_ s'il s'agit d'une question ou alors _you us*ed* to_ si c'est une affirmation.


----------



## djamal 2008

Are you used to go... is the correct way to say it.

I did used to go... is to reaffirm and insist that I used to go...


----------



## francis0077

selon ma gram cela devrait être are you used top going


----------



## francis0077

Maître Capello said:


> A mon avis c'est une erreur : cela devrait être _*did* you us*e* to_ s'il s'agit d'une question ou alors _you us*ed* to_ si c'est une affirmation.


C'est ce que je pensais avant de le lire 2 X dans 2 ouvrages différents et récents.


----------



## Maître Capello

djamal 2008 said:


> Are you used to go... is the correct way to say it.
> I did used to go... is to reaffirm and insist that I used to go...


No, not exactly. First, please don't mix up _*to be *used to_ and _used to_. (Both are indeed acceptable.) Second, “I did used to go” is definitely a mistake! It should read either _I us*ed* to go_ or _I *did* us*e* to go_ if you want to put some emphasis.



francis0077 said:


> selon ma gram cela devrait être are you used top going


Oui : _to *be* use*d* to_ + *<gérondif>*, mais : _used _+ *<infinitif>*

++++

Exemples :

_I am used to *swimming* on Sundays_. → _Are you used to __*swimming* on Sundays?_
_I was used to *swimming* on Sundays_. → _Were you used to __*swimming* on Sundays?_
_I used *to swim* on Sundays. → Did you use *to swim* on Sundays?_


----------



## djamal 2008

Maître Capello said:


> No, not exactly. First, please don't mix up _to *be *use*d* to_ and _to *use* to_. (Both are indeed acceptable.) Second, “I did used to go” is definitely a mistake! It should read either _I us*ed* to go_ or _I *did* us*e* to go_ if you want to put some emphasis
> 
> 
> Oui : _to *be* use*d* to_ + *<gérondif>*, mais : _to use to_ + *<infinitif>*




We can ask  a question like : did you use your car to go there?.
                                          Are you used to go there by car, the answer would be, yes, I am used to go there by car; Here _used_ is a past participle. Like you would say I'm tired. And there is no such a thing like _to use to_ but rather to be used to,or, simply to use. We can say like we used to use this expression, but we don't anymore. There seems to be a difficulty because of the sound nest to the past participle is a T in to. I would say, I did reported to the authorities ( the burglary).
Also, there is a rule of not splitting infinitives by using to ( I forgot the rule, soory)
And we say, we used to cut wood, not we use to cut wood as in this a past action; otherwise, we say : I'm used to cut wood.


----------



## francis0077

Maître Capello said:


> No, not exactly. First, please don't mix up _*to be *used to_ and _used to_. (Both are indeed acceptable.) Second, “I did used to go” is definitely a mistake! It should read either _I us*ed* to go_ or _I *did* us*e* to go_ if you want to put some emphasis.
> 
> 
> Oui : _to *be* use*d* to_ + *<gérondif>*, mais : _used _+ *<infinitif>*
> 
> ++++
> 
> Exemples :
> 
> _I am used to *swimming* on Sundays_. → _Are you used to __*swimming* on Sundays?_
> _I was used to *swimming* on Sundays_. → _Were you used to __*swimming* on Sundays?_
> _I used *to swim* on Sundays. → Did you use *to swim* on Sundays?_


----------



## francis0077

Merci.C'était toutefois exactement ce que je pensais avant de voir ce -ed mais seulement à la forme interrogative.


----------



## Maître Capello

djamal 2008 said:


> I did reported to the authorities ( the burglary).


Djamal's above example is definitely incorrect.

However, regarding _used to_, there seems to be a debate among grammarians: some only accept _did you us*e* to_ as I suggested (e.g., see this link and this one) while others seem to also accept the non-standard _did you us*ed* to_ (e.g., see this link and TFD).

For reference, see also the following threads in the English Only forum: A, B, C…


----------



## Nicomon

djamal 2008 said:


> Are you used to go there by car, the answer would be...
> I would say, I did reported to the authorities ( the burglary).


 
I would say "_are you used to go*ing* there by car_" or "_do you usually *go *there by car_"

And : "_I did report *it *to the authority"_... not report*ed*

Back to the original question... _did you use*d*_ to also sounds very unusual to my ears. I would say _did you use. _
It seems more evident if you add a word. e.g. _Did you ever use to._

Of all the posts I read in previous threads, I found this one interesting... especially the last example with "walk".   
In the positive you'd say _did you walk_... not _did you walked._


----------



## djamal 2008

Nicomon said:


> I would say "_are you used to go*ing* there by car_" or "_do you usually *go *there by car_"
> 
> And : "_I did report *it *to the authority"_... not report*ed*
> 
> Back to the original question... _did you use*d*_ to also sounds very unusual to my ears. I would say _did you use. _
> It seems more evident if you add a word. e.g. _Did you ever use to._
> 
> Of all the posts I read in previous threads, I found this one interesting... especially the last example with "walk".




My bad, 
I try another exmple / did you forget the name?

                               _ Yes indeed,  I did forget or I did forgot?


but you say  : did you ever get used to it?


----------



## El escoces

I agree with everything Maitre Capello has written in this thread.  I was taught that the following are the correct forms:

I used to...
Did you use to...
Yes, I did use to...

The phrase "used to" - meaning accustomed to, rather than was previously in the habit of doing - is used differently.  I am used to [doing something]; are you used to...; I was used to... This is where djamal's confusion is arising.


----------



## Nicomon

djamal 2008 said:


> My bad,
> I try another exmple / did you forget the name?
> 
> _ Yes indeed, I did forget or I did forgot?
> 
> but you say : did you ever get used to it?


 
It's either _I forgot_ or _I did forget_. 
_Did you ever get used to_ is correct... but not the question referred to in this thread. 
It means "to get accustomed to", same as "to be used to" = being accustomed to, as El escoces explained above. 

I also agree with everything MC said. We must not mix up "to be used to" and  "used to" as in... _I used to go to xxx every year, but I don't anymore. _


----------



## djamal 2008

Nicomon said:


> It's either _I forgot_ or _I did forget_.
> _Did you ever get used to_ is correct... but not the question referred to in this thread. It means "to get accustomed to", same as "to be used to" = being accustomed to, as El escoces explained above.
> 
> I also agree with everything MC said. We must not mix up "to be used to" and "used to" as in... _I used to go to xxx every year, but I don't anymore. _



It works pefectly with the verb to be however : Are you used to it, no I'm used to the other.
Did you used to talk to her? And one cannot say " do you use to talk to her" therefore _used to_ is an expression, and talk is the verb, that acts as a modifying to talk? and the negation is 'I'm not used to talk to her' and not 'I'm not use to talk to her'. And you change it to _accostumed to_, how do you define it? As verb, of course not since the verb in the sentence is_ talk._
When you add didn't you to the question ( tag) above it is in relation to the verb talk and not use.


----------



## El escoces

djamal 2008 said:


> It works pefectly with the verb to be however : Are you used to it, no I'm used to the other.
> Did you used to talk to her? And one cannot say " do you use to talk to her" therefore _used to_ is an expression, and talk is the verb, that acts as a modifying to talk? and the negation is 'I'm not used to talk to her' and not 'I'm not use to talk to her'. And you change it to _accostumed to_, how do you define it? As verb, of course not since the verb in the sentence is_ talk._
> When you add didn't you to the question ( tag) above it is in relation to the verb talk and not use.


 
Djamal, you are still confusing the adverbial phrase "used to" with the phrasal verb "to be used to doing something".

_Did you use to talk to her? (Note: use, not used)_

As you correctly say, "used to" modifies the verb "talk" in this sentence.

However, you have mistakenly stated the negation of that statement.  It should be:

_No, I didn't use to talk to her.  (I used to talk to him.)_

Again, not that "used" is only used in the final statement, not in the negative one and not in the question form.

_I'm not used to talking to her_ means I am not accustomed to talking to her, or I am not in the habit of talking to her.  Here, the verb _is_ built around "to be", and the participle of the "doing" verb must be used.  Consider again the infinitive: to be used to _doing_ something.


----------



## djamal 2008

El escoces said:


> Djamal, you are still confusing the adverbial phrase "used to" with the phrasal verb "to be used to doing something".
> 
> _Did you use to talk to her? (Note: use, not used)_
> 
> As you correctly say, "used to" modifies the verb "talk" in this sentence.
> 
> However, you have mistakenly stated the negation of that statement.  It should be:
> 
> _No, I didn't use to talk to her.  (I used to talk to him.)_
> 
> Again, not that "used" is only used in the final statement, not in the negative one and not in the question form.
> 
> _I'm not used to talking to her_ means I am not accustomed to talking to her, or I am not in the habit of talking to her.  Here, the verb _is_ built around "to be", and the participle of the "doing" verb must be used.  Consider again the infinitive: to be used to _doing_ something.




Now everything is clear to me, thank God!


----------



## El escoces

djamal 2008 said:


> Now everything is clear to me, thank God!


 
Excellent


----------

